# New Crystal River FL



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

Welcome! I often fish crystal river however it might be hard to find a boat like that on this forum. Not sure the last time I’ve seen a Seark for sale on here or a aluminum boat that isn’t a Sabine. Might want to check FB marketplace.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard

There are lots of members that run tin boats, @Vertigo comes to mind and we have another member with a Merc 60 tiller boat but for the lif of me I can't remember his screenname. 

Most of them are on the nature coast from Cedar Key to Oz. @Smackdaddy53 is from TX and he used to run a tin boat, I can't remember if he sold it to a forum member or not.

I have a Alweld that I picked up in Perry for a really good deal, super strong boats, might be worth a look.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Your new home waters on the Nature Coast are a great place to fish. 

Miller's Marine in Ocala sells aluminum boats. You might check in with them. Also, Homosassa Marine are good folks and I believe they carry a line of tin boats as well. 

Good luck and keep us posted on your research.


----------



## Tin Ark (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks for the responses and it’ll be a good minute before I can do anything but ya gotta start somewhere.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Sea Ark is an awesome boat for the nature coast. I see them here frequently. there is a guy who lives right on the river and has one with a jet . I see him cleaning fish at his lift all the time when I'm coming back in. he knows.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tin Ark said:


> Just checking in, new from Crystal River area. Planning on a Sea Ark 1872 within a year or so. Hope to find a deal on good solid used rig. Glass and oyster beds just don’t mix.


I run and pole over them all the time. MarineTex is my best friend.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I used to be on TinBoats.net - Forum when I ran a Tracker also there is a tin boat section on Tin Boats. I am sure you can find a good rig on there.


----------

